# Ask Dbstalk: Reboot After L149 Download?



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I saw my 921 blinking this morning around 0430. Turned it on and went to the software screen and it indicated download in progress, group 10 of 30. Turned off receiver, green light continued to blink. I figured I would check back after download is complete. Came back at 0500, green light off, blue HD light on. Figured download complete. Turned on receiver to check if it took download, blue light went off, green light came on but no picture. Pressed HD/SD toggle button on remote to enable an output, nothing happened. Had to leave for work. Is it possible I may have to reboot after the download? I don't recall having to reboot after L144 and 146. !pride


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

If you go to the software update menu you will see a message that advises you to power off the receiver to install the new software.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Rodney said:


> If you go to the software update menu you will see a message that advises you to power off the receiver to install the new software.


Rodney-Thanks. I was unable to even get to that screen. Just a blank. Similar to what you get following a crash. As you know one of the outputs must be enabled so you can see on the TV screen what's coming out of the receiver, including the menus. It would not let me enable either output. As I had to leave for work I didn't have time to try a reboot. I was just wondering if anyone had this type of problem in the past following a SW download, and if rebooting following a download would have some adverse affect on my receiver. I hope I don't have to report "L149 KILLED MY 921". 
!pride


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I thought L148 was the next version, not L149?


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

The L.1.49 download forced my 921 to reboot all on its own and the new software installed properly with no user intervention. The 921 needs to reboot for the update to install properly. See if you can get to the sysinfo screen using the front panel buttons and see if the new version says L149HECD-N

Mark mentioned that -N means a normal download and update.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually -N means the software has successfully installed in non-volitile memory, but it could just as easily stand for "normal operation".

If your 921 doesn't automatically reboot, then yes, you should reboot it to install the new software.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Eagles said:


> I saw my 921 blinking this morning around 0430. Turned it on and went to the software screen and it indicated download in progress, group 10 of 30. Turned off receiver, green light continued to blink. I figured I would check back after download is complete. Came back at 0500, green light off, blue HD light on. Figured download complete. Turned on receiver to check if it took download, blue light went off, green light came on but no picture. Pressed HD/SD toggle button on remote to enable an output, nothing happened. Had to leave for work. Is it possible I may have to reboot after the download? I don't recall having to reboot after L144 and 146. !pride


In my opinion, to power on this unit during a software update and prying around in the displays is a good way of looking for disaster! This is a complex piece of electronics and to fool with it might in the end mean a dead machine. Just my opinion as it has happened to others... :eek2:


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

ggw2000 said:


> In my opinion, to power on this unit during a software update and prying around in the displays is a good way of looking for disaster! This is a complex piece of electronics and to fool with it might in the end mean a dead machine. Just my opinion as it has happened to others... :eek2:


When L146 and L147 came down, my receiver was on as I was watching TV, and if I remember correctly it automatically went to that menu to let me know what was happening. I just selected "DONE" and continued to watch the TV. I sure do hope this is not the case. I'll find out when I get home. I'll post one way or the other to let everybody know. 
!pride


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Just powered up for the day. Menu-6-7 told me I have new software. Remote power off did NOT cause it to install. Holding down the front panel power button DID. Just for reference, the sequence was:
Attention 683
Installing new software.
Please wait...​followed by the 'Gray X of death' and another hard boot.
Silver dollar was there for longer than usual (30? seconds), then:
Attention 680
Receiver is in stand--by.
Booting...​While this was displayed, it switched from 480p to 1080i.
Blue light is on, green light is off.
Message disappeared. Black screen.
Remote power on, and Menu-6-1 is showing L149.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

It is curious.... If L149 has no changes from L147, except for fixing some guide problem from last week, then I wonder why it wasn't called L148.... Maybe because the beta testers had an L148 and they didn't want to confuse things?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jsanders said:


> It is curious.... If L149 has no changes from L147, except for fixing some guide problem from last week, then I wonder why it wasn't called L148.... Maybe because the beta testers had an L148 and they didn't want to confuse things?


Makes sense to me. As does the info that the next real fix release will be L180 - it gives room for various tracking needs.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Generally the way software builds work is that once you run the build, and apply a label to it (i.e. give it a version), that label cannot be re-used. So as suggested, if the beta testers already had L148, end users would not receive a "different" L148; they would instead receive a different build with its own name/number.

The other issue here is "software lines", where one has an old software line that only gets certain key fixes, and then a new software line, where one does new development and adds new features. Dish may be starting to switch to this mode of configuration management for the 921, where a "stable" (relatively speaking) line is maintained for a period of time with only minor fixes until a new line has been sufficiently proven.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Slordak said:


> The other issue here is "software lines", where one has an old software line that only gets certain key fixes, and then a new software line, where one does new development and adds new features.


Good point. I think the terminology your referring to is commonly known as a "branch" in CVS.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Slordak, your first paragraph is dead on - we already had L148, so it couldn't be used for this release number. But, as L148 has a number of fixes that L149 doesn't have, the numbering scheme gets changed for the next release.

I have no information about your second paragraph, although it certainly makes sense to me.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Actually -N means the software has successfully installed in non-volitile memory, but it could just as easily stand for "normal operation".


I don't think the software installs into NVM but many of the settings..


----------

